# Rewrite Problem: ?page_id=6 => 404



## TS-JC (8. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Da ein Blog auf meiner Seite war gibt es noch Seiten im Google Index wie zb:
?page_id=6
?cat=1


Nun, ich habe grade versucht mit denen einen 404 zu erzeugen, aber kriege das irgendwie nicht hin.
Hoffe jemand hier kann mir helfen.

Die Gemeinsamkeiten sind das ? am Anfang und =zahl am Ende.

thx4help

edit:
ich sehe grade ich bin in einer ganz falschen Kategorie gelandet, aber fragt mich nicht wie das passiert ist.. war eigentlich bei programmiersprachen->sonstige


----------



## ShadowMan (8. November 2007)

Hi du!

Würde man genau diese Dinge nicht einfach mit der robots.txt ausschließen? Oder löscht Google diese Seiten sonst nicht aus dem Index?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## lay-z-cow (9. November 2007)

Also das könnte man schon machen, aber du solltest die Gemeinsamkeiten noch etwas weiter differenzieren.
Bisher könnte man nur jede Seite abfangen, die als GET-Variable eine Zahl übergibt. Das wird aber bei deiner neuen HP doch bestimmt auch mal vorkommen.
Was passiert denn momentan, wenn man auf diese Seiten klickt? Wo führen Sie hin?

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## TS-JC (9. November 2007)

Aktuell werden die mit nem 200er auf die Startseite geschickt.
Sprich ich bekomme dublicate content bei google.

Ja, alles wo per GET übergeben wird rausfiltern wäre ein Anfang.
Habe ich nichts auf meiner Seite, die ist komplett per htaccess schon optimiert.

Es wäre ja auch nicht für ewig der 404, sondern nur solange bis Google die Seiten aus dem Index geschmissen hat.

Aber wie gesagt, ich bekomms nicht hin


----------

